# Happy 12th Birthday Dear Kelly



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

* <span style="color: #3333FF"> <span style='font-size: 17pt'> Wishing Kelly a very HAPPY 12th BIRTHDAY & MANY MORE!!!</span> </span> * 

* <span style="color: #3333FF"> Kelly's SIBO has been in remission for three months so for the first time since his 9th birthday, he'll be able to go to Backyard Burgers for a cheddar cheese burger and then hit 31 Flavors for a dish of vanilla ice cream!!! </span> * 

* <span style="color: #3333FF"> This is an old picture of Kel taken in August 2006. * </span>


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday sweet boy!

ps. have a burger for me too.


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY KELLY!!!!










Have fun!!!


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

gorgeous!!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday! and of course many more to come!!!

Enjoy your burger and ice cream!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KELLY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

http://www.boowakwala.com/happy/happy-birthday.html this thing sings-my dogs liked it/hated it (split vote) so I am hoping Kelly is one that enjoys it! 

So glad he's doing so well.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Bark Day Kelly!!!! Have a burger and ice cream for Gracie (her SIBO seems to be acting up again, or it's the antibiotics she's on). Glad you're doing so well!!!!!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday Kelly!!!









Michaela


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kelly, Here is to more good years to come.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Have a great Birthday Kelly! Love that picture! Enjoy your good eats


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style="color: #993399">Happy Birthday Handsome Boy!!! </span> </span>


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanking everyone for Kelly's birthday greetings!!!















You should see him when I play Jean's HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOOWA song. He lays here cocking his head one way and then the other. Bruiser liked it too.
Unfortunately I screwed up.







I forgot to go to the bank Friday, so we only had $8 to spend on his birthday treats. I took him to McD's for a double cheeseburger and one of their sundae's without the chocolate sauce. I had McNuggets and a small coke. When I go to the bank tomorrow, I'll take him with me and then stop off at Backyard Burgers for his "real" birthday burger - I'll pass on 31 Flavors since he had a frozen treat last night and I don't want him to get sick.


----------

